# Last Night to sign up for Farm animal quilt block swap



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Just a friendly reminder that tonight is the last night to sign up for our quilt block swap. If you have been on the fence about it...we would love for you to join. All quilters welcome, we will train ....experienced to complete beginners 

Here's the link....ask all the questions you like:

http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=303665


----------

